

Ask HN: Web IDE (Eclipse)? - oldmanstan

A friend of mine mentioned that he'd like to take the open-source Eclipse code and make it into a web app. You'd be able to code and do everything you want, all in the browser.<p>I'm just a beginner, and don't have much perspective on this. What do you guys think? Good idea? Would you use it? Is this the future?
======
DevX101
<http://kodingen.com/>

Below is the Founder talking about his product. It looks like a great site,
with about 6000 users now:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPrvnlvnu-k&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPrvnlvnu-k&feature=player_embedded#t=26m35s)

------
pepsi_can
Check out <http://coderun.com/> Is this what you had in mind?

